# lay cheese flat or stand on side



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

Going to be smoking 60 8 oz. Blocks of cheese shortly, I've read in other threads where it's better to lay them flat rather then standing on edge,what's everyone's opinion  on this, im using a mes30 and was thinking  about standing on edges before I read this. I've  smoked cheese before but never this amount. All input is welcome. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2018)

Lay them on Q-Matz......

https://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/46.htm


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Going to be smoking 60 8 oz. Blocks of cheese shortly, I've read in other threads where it's better to lay them flat rather then standing on edge,what's everyone's opinion  on this, im using a mes30 and was thinking  about standing on edges before I read this. I've  smoked cheese before but never this amount. All input is welcome. Thanks




Never really thought about it, but for some reason I would think the sides would get hit more with smoke, so I'd put the narrow side down.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

I've always laid   them flat, but I figured I could fit alot more in if I stood on edge, am wondering if I would get the same smoke coverage if that makes sense


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 5, 2018)

I put mine on edge or end side. Less on the mat, more of the wider parts exposed freely to the smoke.
I use mats as well. I always figure the grate pattern is mine to eat. ;)

It doesn't make any difference IMHO.
Try some both ways and choose. o_O

The only time it did make a difference was a couple of times it got too hot. So the cheese was melting.
I have since fixed that mistake...
The only time I like melted cheese is on a Grilled Cheese Sammie, or Pizza.
(Or broccoli, or cauliflower, or Nacho's or....)


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2018)

I have done both, but have found it is much easier to lay them flat and use two Amazen Matz.  This was 48 pieces; I could have fit more on if necessary.  And, you can stand up some and lay some flat, too.  The smoking isn't affected either way.  The smoke surrounds the cheese in either configuration.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/had-to-cut-the-cheese.281056/#post-1890798


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok thanks, I will have to look into the  mats, although i never had an issue  with grill marks or I never noticed


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Ok thanks, I will have to look into the  mats, although i never had an issue  with grill marks or I never noticed




The only way you'll have grill marks is if the heat is too high.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

I do use the mailbox mod so thats probably why I don't get them, thanks again


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 5, 2018)

SJ, I lay them on their side as you get more blocks on one rack ( i.e. less to clean!) I have done 42 blocks of 8 ounce  cheese  on two racks with room to spare.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 5, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> I do use the mailbox mod so thats probably why I don't get them, thanks again



You don't need them for smoking cheese. If you think you need some get some silicon mats, shop around and save some of your hard earned money!

I've smokes cheese both ways, didn't notice much difference.  Place them on edge to get more on each rack.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 5, 2018)

I just did 6 8z blocks on a mes30 w mailbox mod. The coloring results on the blocks were so-so. I see no reason that stacking them otherwise wouldn't be better.

It certainly would help you to get more of them. If it was my cheese (money), I'd stack them on their sides.

Maybe do that ( the stacking of cheese) in the smoker because I envision a catastrophe trying to transport 4 trays of 15 blocks each to the smoker :)


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 5, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Not to take away from the folks at Amazing but latch hook grids work a treat if cold smoking. A pack of 10 or 12 of them is a few dollars at WalMart. A single layer of cheese cloth also works. When done ball up the cheese cloth and toss it.



You're not taking away anything from anyone.
When someone tells you to buy q-matz ( or however it is spelled), without even  addressing the original question, it is nothing more than a shameless plug.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks  for all the replies, I'm just going to put them right on the racks, sense I've not had a problem with marks.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 5, 2018)

I like the tray too, no doubt about it. He may be trying to help, but a further explanation of how using these mats to answer the original question woul be most helpful!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 5, 2018)

It is possible  he didn't understand  what  I was asking  I wasn't totally  clear that I was looking for an answer  on smoke coverage , he might of thought  I was  worried about the grill marks.anyway thanks again to all


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2018)

I prefer to lay them down flat, but have had to put a couple on their sides when space was an issue. Personally I think you get better color from laying them down. I also have a grate for my WSM that is used only for cheese and other cold smokes so I don't get the black specs on the cheese.

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> You're not taking away anything from anyone.
> When someone tells you to buy q-matz ( or however it is spelled), without even  addressing the original question, it is nothing more than a shameless plug.



Oh Bill.....  you are so smart... you knew I was plugging a great product...  Thanks for all your wisdom......

.............Q-Matz prevents this......  It is a plug...  For great smoked cheese...


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 6, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Oh Bill.....  you are so smart... you knew I was plugging a great product...  Thanks for all your wisdom......
> 
> .............Q-Matz prevents this......  It is a plug...  For great smoked cheese...
> 
> View attachment 379860



was that cheese on edge?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2018)

Like I said in Post #8, turning your heat down will avoid the Deep Grill Marks.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> was that cheese on edge?



It soesn't matter if it was on edge...   If the smoker gets too warm, the cheese will sag through the grate...
Cut your losses ACE ......


----------



## zwiller (Nov 6, 2018)

I found even keeping the smoker under 70F resulted in some cheese sticking to the grate a bit.  Kinda looked amateurish to me.  Qmatz put a nice crosshatch on the cheese and no sticking at all.  Plan to try jerky, pecans, and other stuff with them too.  

WRT to OP.  I don't really think it matters how your orient it.   30lbs at one time though...  I'd be batching it.  Wish I had my cheese process perfected enough to even consider running that much.  Last batch with dust has at least got me on the right path.  LOL imagining the look on my wife's face with 60 blocks in the kitchen warming up...


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2018)

Actually  this was the wife's idea, she's  doing a craft show here locally  and suggested I should do smoked cheese.it not a problem doing 2 batches I just figured if I stood them on edge I could fit it all. That's where my question came from, I always laid them flat and always came out great, I wasn't sure if standing on edge would change anything.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

If you stand them on edge, it increases the #'s/sq. in. on the bottom of the block..  Using a mat, the cheese will not sag regardless if the temp gets a bit too warm... I've used the matz forever for cheese...   they are awesome....


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 6, 2018)

daveomak said:


> It soesn't matter if it was on edge...   If the smoker gets too warm, the cheese will sag through the grate...
> Cut your losses ACE ......



Yo Dave!

You like to think you're q smart guy.

Please explain for the rest of us how q-matz are a solution to a problem that the  op never mentioned.

Cut YOUR losses...

Now, run off and find some more food safety problems/recalls.

That is all.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 6, 2018)

Dang. Y'all are snippy lately 'round these parts! :D


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> Yo Dave!
> 
> You like to think you're q smart guy.
> 
> ...



I figured he didn't know cheese would melt through the wire racks if the smoker got too warm...   I try to think out of the box and help folks make the best stuff they can, by trying to head them off at the pass before bad stuff happens...  
It's all happened to me at one time or another...   Just answering the primary question does not help them if B happens or C happens...   Maybe they don't know B or C could happen...   It's called, " doing my best to help members"...
I sorry you think I was just trying to plug a product.... 
Anywho, Amazin Products were invented, designed and built by Todd Johnson, and tested by members on this forum....  Todd is a valuable member of the forum and part of the Administrative team now....  What ever I can do to plug Todd's stuff
is fine with me and most long time members...  Newbees don't get the family that has been created on this forum...  We always try to help each other grow...  learn stuff etc...  That's what this forum is all about... 
Perhaps you should have put more efforts into helping solve smoker jim's problem and less effort into attempting to belittle me...   
Tell you what.....   click on my avatar and click on the ignore tab....


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2018)

Just have to say I have learned so much from this forum  and value every  ones opinions .


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 15, 2018)

Good day to smoke some cheese, decided to to do it 2 batches, first up mild cheddar and horsradish


----------



## Humo18 (Nov 15, 2018)

Colder winter weather makes folks a little snippy, but all in all have learned a bit about smoking cheese from all the comments.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 15, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Good day to smoke some cheese, decided to to do it 2 batches, first up mild cheddar and horsradish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheddar,horseradish  out-
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 provolone, pepper  jack in


----------

